
Stack Chat: Your personal programmer friend - aadit
Hey Guys!
I present you my project: Stack Chat ( A Stackoverflow personal assistant)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;bjs1IlXH-QY<p>You can ask questions to it and it will reply like an experienced programmer. I have attached a demo video below.
Feel free to comment!<p>App Store link soon!
======
eddwinpaz
integrate it with siri :D

